# 942 remote 2 battery life



## hkerekes (Oct 7, 2006)

Ive had the 942 for about a year. Normally the batterys in the remote #2 lasted i dunno maybe 2 months or so.

Now i only get a week or two out of them. What could be wrong?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

You might need a new remote #2. It might have something that is shorted inside using batteries faster. Call dish see what they say, otherwise ebay has them for fairly cheap.


----------



## hkerekes (Oct 7, 2006)

I thought it might be shorted, thanks for the reply.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

hkerekes said:


> ... What could be wrong?


Stuck button?


----------



## hkerekes (Oct 7, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> Stuck button?


Was the first thing i checked.
Im guessing that its shorted internally some how.


----------



## dj5 (Aug 7, 2003)

hkerekes said:


> Ive had the 942 for about a year. Normally the batterys in the remote #2 lasted i dunno maybe 2 months or so.
> 
> Now i only get a week or two out of them. What could be wrong?


I am having exactly the same problem with my remote #2. Batteries last a couple of weeks whereas the remote #1 batteries last for several months.


----------

